# Traitement de texte gratuit iPad 2



## Keikoku (17 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour brave communauté de gens forts et intelligents qu'est macgeneration et igeneration!

Je voulais avoir votre soutiens, si cela vous est possible, pour m'aider à trouver une application de traitement de texte si possible gratuite qui serait une solution alternative du Pages payant.

Je prend pas énormément de notes mais c'est toujours mieux que rien.

En vous remerciant d'avance, je vous souhaite une superbe journée ensoleillée pour ce mois d'octobre grisonnant!

Gabriel!


----------



## Keikoku (18 Octobre 2011)

ça n'existe pas ?


----------



## MJF (18 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Peut-être ça ????

http://www.hogbaysoftware.com/products/plaintext


----------



## Gwen (18 Octobre 2011)

Du niveau de page. Non, ça n'existe pas.

Tu as des logiciels de traitement de texte basic disponibles. Mais ça ne fait que le texte, pas d'images, pas de fioritures, etc.


----------



## Keikoku (1 Mars 2012)

Okay 

Ce n'est donc toujours pas le cas aujourd'hui j'immagine?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (1 Mars 2012)

Pages est presque gratuit... C'est juste pour le principe ou tu t'es endetté sur 20 ans pour ton iPad?


----------



## Keikoku (1 Mars 2012)

C'est juste que je ne suis pas fan de pages... pas la peine de faire preuve d'agressivité...


----------



## Gwen (1 Mars 2012)

Dans ce cas, il y a des alternatives payantes.

Qu'est ce que tu n'aimes pas dans Page ?

As-tu regardé du côté de QuickOffice  ou mieux de Doc to go ?


----------



## Keikoku (2 Mars 2012)

Je crois que je suis trop habitué au système microsoft et word. J'ai vu qu'ils allaient bientot le sortir.

Sinon je ne connais pas les deux autres! Je vais aller regarder.

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (2 Mars 2012)

Keikoku a dit:


> C'est juste que je ne suis pas fan de pages... pas la peine de faire preuve d'agressivité...



De quelle agressivité parles tu? Je pose juste la question, car je ne comprend pas ta demande... Maintenant c'est plus clair... Merci!


----------



## Tchak (9 Mars 2012)

Pour prendre des notes tu as aussi Evernote qui te permettra de sauvegarder et synchroniser tes notes. C'est pas un traitement de texte mais je songe à l'utiliser pour écrire sur iPad (j'ai pas encore d'iPad ;-)


----------

